

Getting started with web development - m1k3yboi

I&#x27;ve been looking to get into web development, my background is basic, c, c++ and cSharp, also various 4gls.  I&#x27;ve had a brief look at bootstrap and REACT, but don&#x27;t want to throw myself in at the deep end only to have to re-tool halfway through my new project.  What is best practice, are there any frameworks I should be looking at, I have a grasp of Java and php.  Many thanks.
======
wirddin
"I've been looking to get into web development" \- One of my friends from a
similar background described web development as the fusion of many tools and
languages. Guess he was right.

If you're planning to dive in, learn stuff sequentially. You have a grasp of
PHP? Cool, since you're just getting getting started, why don't you brush up
your HTML/CSS and basic designing skills? The best way to start is :
Codecademy, without even thinking twice signup, go directly to the Web
Designing Page and start the tutorial. You don't need to complete the whole
Course, drop it when you think you have learnt enough. Enough for basic
understanding.

There, you got hold of the frontend part, in the same way learn Javascript.
Make things. Make stupid things. Doesn't matter if it doesn't have any
functionality, you'll learn from the errors, warnings, etc. When you're stuck,
google. StackOverflow is huge, and if your problem doesn't exist there, you're
probably doing it wrong.

After this phase, I started out with PHP(Later switched to Python/Flask). Why
PHP? Because it just worked out of the box. Go ahead, if it doesn't work for
you, find another language. BUT if you directly pounce on a framework's
documentation page, then you'll end up knowing nothing serious about web
development. The frameworks are for developers who have already went through
the hard-coding part, and want something to boost the development. Go for
Laravel maybe, but only once you're sure about PHP. Again, Codecademy's gonna
be helpful here. PHP course looks promising.

While you're at it, you'll learn about MySQL, how to use it, how to use it
with your language, you'll learn about other database technologies, NoSQL, and
while reading the pros and cons you'll find out if you have actually learnt it
the right way.

~~~
m1k3yboi
Sound advice. Although I already have SQL. Why switch away from PHP?

~~~
wirddin
Stumbled upon Flask. Liked it.

------
jarcane
Since you're already familiar with C# you may look into ASP.NET, or even look
into Websharper/F#.

Otherwise, I second the recommendation for Codecademy, for the JS/HTML/CSS or
Ruby approaches.

Alternately, I quite like Racket's web tools; very easy to get started with a
minimum of fuss. You'll want to know at least some HTML/CSS first, but once
you get used to writing HTML with s-expressions it's hard to go back ...

------
jhildings
If you want to use PHP the laravel framework seems like a good choice. Haven't
used it much myself yet but it's getting mentioned a lot nowdays

[http://laravel.com/docs/4.2/quick](http://laravel.com/docs/4.2/quick)

